

Genieo.com: new way to get a smart home page - yoda_sl
http://www.genieo.com/

======
yoda_sl
I came across this site earlier today: installed their software that run in
background (Mac), and so far results provided are quite good. From their
online doc and from looking at the HTML generated the results computed is all
done locally with no data going to any back end server.

